# 2010 Colnago Master Pista



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Nice........I doubt it will be cheap...


----------



## Frreed (Aug 17, 2006)

Are Colnagos good bikes?


----------



## totally_fixxated (Feb 6, 2007)

*Italian*



Frreed said:


> Are Colnagos good bikes?


yes. so are DeRosa's.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

holy cow! I WANT ONE, BUT NOT IN RED!


----------



## dan32888 (Nov 24, 2009)

Frreed said:


> Are Colnagos good bikes?


For your wallet's sake, it is best not to know.


----------



## Frreed (Aug 17, 2006)

I've been riding bikes long enough to remember when Colnago steel was the state of the art bike.

Now they evoke that retro thing. Makes me feel old.

Simply trying a little RBR humor i.e. "Are Treks good bikes?"

And heck yeah, I want one. That is beautiful and I am sure it rides like a dream.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

A Pista, drilled for a front brake, that has to be a first for Colnago.


----------



## totally_fixxated (Feb 6, 2007)

*first?*



blakcloud said:


> A Pista, drilled for a front brake, that has to be a first for Colnago.


front and rear, plus bottle boss's.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Nice........I doubt it will be cheap...


You need this (and it's red). That's the bike I would have bought for the track if I had the $$ for it. Would also make a great commuter. Guessing $2500+ for the frame/fork.

//My Felt TK3 still rocks for the $$...haven't had that much fun on a bike in a while. Eleven person paceline on a 144 m track with 2 people teams ddropping down to do rotating hot laps in the sprint lane today.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

those aren't deep v's, are they???


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

If I ever get another high end ride, this might well be it. 
Nothing beats a Colnago Master Anything...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

$2500 is prob right on... I've seen msrp at 2549 for 2009, supposedly also available in a molteni scheme and light (carolina-like) blue metallic

for 2010 they're also supposed to have a super singlespeed model








http://road.cc/content/news/10362-exclusive-first-ride-colnago-super-singlespeed


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

totally_fixxated said:


> front and rear, plus bottle boss's.


Maybe you and I have different definitions of the the word Pista. The photo you posted is a bike with track drop outs and brakes which is not a Pista, at least in my world. I always believed that Pista meant "for the track" but others can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## totally_fixxated (Feb 6, 2007)

*Definition...*



blakcloud said:


> Maybe you and I have different definitions of the the word Pista.


Maybe, Colnago has a different definition...?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

totally_fixxated said:


> Maybe, Colnago has a different definition...?


Since track racing is a really niche market I'm sure that Colnago--like other bike manufacturers--realize that the big $$ is in creating hip "urban commuter" bikes. Who the hell would spend $2500 plus another $500-1000 for components for a bike that is heavier and less aero than a cheap aluminum track bike that would kick its arse on the track. This bike is made for hipsters who want the styling of the Master, but still want to run a brake or 2 so they can ride it on the road. For 2010 Colnago is also making an aluminum track bike that comes as a complete bike for about $2k. That's the bike you'd pick for the velodrome--not the Master.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

Colnago or the De Rosa, both are smoking hot. Yea, realize both are for posing but what a great style.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Since track racing is a really niche market I'm sure that Colnago--like other bike manufacturers--realize that the big $$ is in creating hip "urban commuter" bikes. Who the hell would spend $2500 plus another $500-1000 for components for a bike that is heavier and less aero than a cheap aluminum track bike that would kick its arse on the track. This bike is made for hipsters who want the styling of the Master, but still want to run a brake or 2 so they can ride it on the road. For 2010 Colnago is also making an aluminum track bike that comes as a complete bike for about $2k. That's the bike you'd pick for the velodrome--not the Master.


I don't disagree generally, but there seems to be some hipster hate in there.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> I don't disagree generally, but there seems to be some hipster hate in there.


Nah...If I had the $$ for that I'd be rocking it like nobody's business.


----------



## totally_fixxated (Feb 6, 2007)

a very,very low percentage of people actually ride their track/pista bikes at a velodrome


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

totally_fixxated said:


> a very,very low percentage of people actually ride their track/pista bikes at a velodrome


There's, like, 9 'dromes in the friggin' country.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> There's, like, 9 'dromes in the friggin' country.


And as I'm finding out the learning curve is a lot steeper than road cycling.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> And as I'm finding out the learning curve is a lot steeper than road cycling.


Really? If you race road, it's a steep learning curve. How much of the percieved curve is due to the fact that there are other people watching you at the drome, whereas you could go and just suck it up by yourself on the road and no one'd be the wiser.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Really? If you race road, it's a steep learning curve. How much of the percieved curve is due to the fact that there are other people watching you at the drome, whereas you could go and just suck it up by yourself on the road and no one'd be the wiser.


If you race road you probably have the skillset needed. It's just that on such a short track things get amplified a whole lot quicker. You have to be super smooth and not do anything unpredictable. You don't want to be that squirrel nobody will ride with because you took out a 10 person paceline.

//Short video from yesterday with 11 of us on the track...I'm in the yellow jersey. I timed one of my "sprint" laps and it was about 11 seconds. The record is 7.6 so I'm pretty far from that. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNI64AbAHv8


----------



## totally_fixxated (Feb 6, 2007)

*ding,ding,ding...winner!*



Pablo said:


> There's, like, 9 'dromes in the friggin' country.


Xactly!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

totally_fixxated said:


> Xactly!




actually, there's like 20 or so


----------



## totally_fixxated (Feb 6, 2007)

*velodrome*



FatTireFred said:


> actually, there's like 20 or so


http://www.fixedgearfever.com/modules.php?name=Velodromes


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

totally_fixxated said:


> http://www.fixedgearfever.com/modules.php?name=Velodromes




how the heII did asheville make that list??? lol


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

totally_fixxated said:


> http://www.fixedgearfever.com/modules.php?name=Velodromes


and this

http://www.raceatra.com/velodromes/index.html


----------



## totally_fixxated (Feb 6, 2007)

*Mellow...*



FatTireFred said:


> how the heII did asheville make that list??? lol


https://www.mellowdrome.com/

Persuasion...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> If you race road you probably have the skillset needed. It's just that on such a short track things get amplified a whole lot quicker. You have to be super smooth and not do anything unpredictable. You don't want to be that squirrel nobody will ride with because you took out a 10 person paceline.
> 
> //Short video from yesterday with 11 of us on the track...I'm in the yellow jersey. I timed one of my "sprint" laps and it was about 11 seconds. The record is 7.6 so I'm pretty far from that.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNI64AbAHv8


Nice. Are there any 15 mile 4,000 vertical foot climbs in track racing? That might attract me.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Nice. Are there any 15 mile 4,000 vertical foot climbs in track racing? That might attract me.


You just dared some math nerd on this board to go and calculate how much cumulative climbing you do up a 27 degree max banking, 333 meter oval for 15 miles. 

Thanks.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

your point? yeah, I know about it, know that it's huge (1 lap > 3 at boulder), is irregularly shaped, has minimal banking, is surrounded by hwy guardrail and that they used to race cars on it... you even can (or used to be able to) race a bike w/ derailleurs on it


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Sweet. Another bike that Ill always want but will never be able to afford.


----------



## warmseth (May 11, 2006)

Those lists seem to be missing the Home Depot center here in LA. Gotta wonder if there are others that are missing....not that that means there are a LOT of 'dromes in the US


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

warmseth said:


> Those lists seem to be missing the Home Depot center here in LA. Gotta wonder if there are others that are missing....not that that means there are a LOT of 'dromes in the US



I noticed one list had the Major Taylor in Indy and the other one left it off


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> I noticed one list had the Major Taylor in Indy and the other one left it off


I think the one list was ATRA so maybe those aren't members of that? Who knows.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

one has it, as the ADT Event Center... hard to miss a world championships site


----------



## totally_fixxated (Feb 6, 2007)

*Drome*



warmseth said:


> Those lists seem to be missing the Home Depot center here in LA.
> Gotta wonder if there are others that are missing....not that that means there are a LOT of 'dromes in the US


ADT Event Center in Carson?

oops! a little slow.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*colors?*



Dave Hickey said:


> Nice........I doubt it will be cheap...


\

I year ago I begged Colnago, via my dealer, to do that bike in either Molteni or Geo colors. I said I would pay "anything." The black Pista was going for about $2500, but I did not want black. The response was "impossible." 

Any ideas what colors?


----------



## totally_fixxated (Feb 6, 2007)

*possible...*

https://www.wrenchscience.com/road/frames/Colnago/Master+Pista


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

totally_fixxated said:


> https://www.wrenchscience.com/road/frames/Colnago/Master+Pista


I think Hickey or someone said that was vaporware...that nobody could get that color depsite the pic on wrench science.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

de rosa scatto fisso OMG do want

colnago 'pista' with bottle mounts and brake holes... no thx

EDIT oh no, the de rosa is a hipster bike too with mounts for bottle and brake cable

SIGH

the white colnago looks nice though


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

With the "fixie/hipster" boom, the sale of real track bikes has skyrocketed. You can't blame Colnago, De Rosa, Cinelli, et.al. (not to mention all the Keirin frame resellers in Japan) for wanting to get their piece of the action.

This is the one I want.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*fake*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> I think Hickey or someone said that was vaporware...that nobody could get that color depsite the pic on wrench science.


Yes, it's completely fake. It did not exist and they would not make one. It was bait and switch to a black one.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

totally_fixxated said:


> ADT Event Center in Carson?
> 
> oops! a little slow.


The Olympic Site at Cal State Dominguez Hills or is that the ADT center now? The Outdoor track in the San Fernando Valley, Reseda I think it is. Heard it was re surfaced recently.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

rward325 said:


> The Olympic Site at Cal State Dominguez Hills or is that the ADT center now? The Outdoor track in the San Fernando Valley, Reseda I think it is. Heard it was re surfaced recently.




the actual 84 olympic velodrome is gone... but the home depot center, of which the adt event center (velodrome) is part of, basically sits right on top of the old site


----------



## totally_fixxated (Feb 6, 2007)

*Faemino*

replica










Alberto Masi can/will make you one.:thumbsup:


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

totally_fixxated said:


> replica
> 
> 
> 
> ...




a merckx? rather interesting from the shop that cautions "to copy is to steal"


----------



## totally_fixxated (Feb 6, 2007)

*Doppleganger*



FatTireFred said:


> a merckx?
> rather interesting from the shop that cautions "to copy is to steal"


Merckx image was just for reference.

only, with track ends.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

The Master Pista, supplied to the world by a handful of older Italian artisans in Cambiago. Columbus tubing manipulated into the classic clover shape, chromed, and ornately lugged and paintd. You won't see many of these out on the track, but certainly a smooth ride for getting around town or for training rides. Stock fork comes with the option (no charge) of front drilling. Still a straight track geo, tight clearances, no rear bridge drilling. In contrast, the super bike is more for townies and off-season training, and is heavier, cheaper, and not as detailed.
The De Rosa Merak Pista (sweet picture from totally_fixxated) is a totally different animal - aluminum, somewhat more slack, road geometry, integrated headset, tig-welded, and costs $1k more. SOMEHOW, the two bikes are the same weight...though one is Steel and one is Alu. A testament to Colnago, if you ask me.


----------



## totally_fixxated (Feb 6, 2007)

*Ferrous is real...*

WSC-
the image is of a Steel (ferrous) DeRosa Scatto Fisso, not a Aluminum Merak.


----------

